
A new way to write code or edit text - guiyuanWoo
https://www.conyedit.com
======
btschaegg
This looks really interesting!

Sort of an adaption of ACME's core ideas to a system that doesn't have the
necessary cli tools to do the interesting stuff when it comes to automated
text processing.

Come to think of it: Wouldn't something like `cc.awk` be the ultimate command
in this regard?

~~~
guiyuanWoo
good idea

------
Vinnl
Hmm, I guess that the primary target audience for this would be people who
currently already whip out regular expressions to run a search & replace in
their text editor, rather than manually copying and pasting in the right spot
the few times you need to make structured batch edits like this? (I do the
latter.)

~~~
guiyuanWoo
Hmm, based on condition.

------
charlieflowers
Very clever idea, very cool. I can't wait to try it.

If you're lurking, check out the examples on their website ... it's worth
looking into. (I have no relationship with the company or product whatsoever
other than being impressed).

~~~
guiyuanWoo
thanks

------
guiyuanWoo
ConyEdit is a cross-editor plugin for the text editors or IDEs. With ConyEdit
running in the background, you can use its commands in any text editor or IDE
on Windows OS. It has defined A completely new way to write code or edit text
(for example, extract data in any text editor or IDE and store them in
ConyEdit's named arrays. Then batch refer at anytime anywhere, without wasting
time on moving data repeatedly). It has rich features for the in-place column-
editing, line-editing, and string-editing.

